# S. boulardii produces a soluble anti-inflammatory factor...



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

Saccharomyces boulardii produces a soluble anti-inflammatory factor that inhibits NF-kappaB-mediated IL-8 gene expression.


----------

